# Safariland ALS belt holster (concealable)



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone used one of these or have seen it in action? I like the idea of having a lock on the holster to secure my gun. I just haven't found any first hand information on these to see how long the last or what ever issues people may have run into.

If someone has some info on these I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I use one for my Smith M&P40 Full Size. I like the holster alot, it holds the weapon well and is a good fit. The holster I have is also lined which I like alot. The only thing about it I do not like, I have the paddle variation, is the paddle is alittle big and over formed.


Another option is the Blackhawk Serpa. It costs alittle more but it comes with both the belt and paddle carry options, adjustable cant, and the retention device is deactivated with the index finger instead of the thumb.


----------

